# What's Happening With Cascade Prices?



## Bribie G (22/6/11)

Having had a renewed interest in American ales I've been checking around the hop prices and something strange seems to be going on at our end of the market with Cascade. Clearly there has been a huge price spike in US hops last year, with Craftbrewer's prices around 50% higher for several US varieties compared to UK or Euro hops, so CB obviously got caught by this "spike" . I note that CB's Cascade prices are still down with the Euro and UK hops as they are 2009 season and would have been bought in before the big rise. However I see that Ellerslie Hop are charging almost $60 a kilo for Cascade, and that's pre-GST, as opposed to only $25 - $40 a kilo for other varieties. So in the case of the Cascade they presumably got caught by the spike in their case. 

Hops direct Cascade are currently very "normal" at around $22 a kilo. Seeing as HD are on the ground there in Cascade country, does this mean that the spike has passed and that prices here will ease as new stock works its way through the pipeline? I've still got a fair bit of Cascade in the freezer but will probably eke it out with Centennial until prices come back down.


----------



## DU99 (22/6/11)

thought of trying CHI in the states
http://www.chicompany.net/index.php?main_p...ath=261_268_279


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/6/11)

nikobrew has 2010 cascade for $10US / pound.


----------



## tones0606 (22/6/11)

DU99 said:


> thought of trying CHI in the states
> http://www.chicompany.net/index.php?main_p...ath=261_268_279



5KG for $185 seems very cheap.
Bulk buy maybe?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/6/11)

that's $75 dearer than both hops direct and nikobrew..


----------



## Nick JD (22/6/11)

Last time I was in Craftbrewer there was a big box of Ellerslie Hop's Cluster right next to the front counter. Who knows why the prices are what they are! 

Seems like a crapshoot even for the retailers...


----------



## Pennywise (22/6/11)

Nickobrew has it for $6 a pound if you're "in the club"


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (22/6/11)

Nikobrew is the way to go Bribie, $34 a KG landed and there is still room for one more pound of something nice :icon_drool2:


----------



## bcp (22/6/11)

Wow, glad i bought cascade in bulk last year and also got a great harvest from my own plant. I'm swimming in it.


----------



## McFeast (22/6/11)

Why not grow your own? way cheaper!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (22/6/11)

How do you buy from Ellerslie? I can't see a webshop on their site.

Goomba


----------



## Bribie G (22/6/11)

Unfortunately hops aren't one of those crops like onions that can be grown just anywhere - they require a certain day length to mature and crop properly so will only thrive between 34-50 degrees . Strictly speaking you shouldn't be able to grow hops North of about Newcastle but in reality you can struggle through up to Southern Queensland. My hop bine on Bribie Island was a totally pathetic effort this year, but it has put on some rhizome so better luck next year


----------



## felten (22/6/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> How do you buy from Ellerslie? I can't see a webshop on their site.
> 
> Goomba


They're a wholesaler, you'd have to contact them and see if they're selling atm.


----------



## Nick JD (23/6/11)

felten said:


> They're a wholesaler, you'd have to contact them and see if they're selling atm.



Send them an email, direct deposit what the invoice they send you is ... and the big box arrives. 

I just got 500g each of Saaz and Hallertau from them.

Ask for a pricelist.


----------

